# What happened to my buckboard?? Help



## pit 4 brains (Sep 26, 2022)

I put some boned out butts in Pop's like normal and into the fridge for a week. I went to rinse them right now and there is this nasty, ghostbuster like slime all throughout  the brine. It doesn't smell bad and the pork has nice color, but I have never seen anything like it..
Anyone know whats going on here? Is it ok to rinse thoroughly, fresh water soak then smoke?


----------



## pit 4 brains (Sep 26, 2022)

Just answered my own question.


----------



## smokerjim (Sep 26, 2022)

I will say just in case someone in the future runs into the same problem  it's fine, it does happen as you said just rinse and continue.


----------



## pit 4 brains (Sep 26, 2022)

After some quick research, I think I narrowed it down to the crappy brown sugar I used. I won't make that mistake again.


----------



## thirdeye (Sep 26, 2022)

You are right, it's a sugar thing.


----------



## mosparky (Sep 26, 2022)

Wouldn't give it a moments worry. Rinse and smoke.
I get that sometimes with commercial hams. Customer wants a ham sliced and when I open the bag, the juices are all slimmy. Just rinse, slice and package it. Probably wouldn't hurt a thing not to rinse. It's more of a appearance thing.


----------



## pit 4 brains (Sep 26, 2022)

So I pressed on.. The outside air temp was a little hotter than I wanted so I hot smoked them to 160. They smell great so off to the cooler they went and this is a pic before vac ing. I'll run them across the slicer as needed.
"Edit to correct final IT. It was pushing for 130 and yanked it at 129 after I felt like it was taking to long.


----------



## tbern (Sep 26, 2022)

They look real good!!


----------



## pit 4 brains (Sep 26, 2022)

Thanks!
I've done a metric ton of buckboard but this is my first batch that threw me for a loop. Even the experience have to learn from mistakes..


----------

